# Rosie Leaving The View



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

CTV.ca | Rosie O'Donnell leaving 'The View'



> Rosie O'Donnell, the outspoken co-host of the talk show "The View," will be leaving the show in June, she announced Wednesday.
> 
> "I've decided that we couldn't come to terms with my deal with ABC, so next year I am not going to be on 'The View,'" O'Donnell said at the top of the show.





> O'Donnell, who has helped raise the ratings for the daytime chat show, says ABC wanted her to sign on for three years while she only wanted to stay for another year.


Something tells me that this involves more than just a 1 year vs. 3 year contract difference.

Too bad, her public spats with other quasi-celebrity types made for interesting reading on slow news days.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I hope she never resurfaces. She's a loose cannon with warped ideas.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> For example?


Donald Trump.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> Donald Trump.


And you think Trump is...?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

...underexposed?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

SINC said:


> I hope she never resurfaces. She's a loose cannon with warped ideas.


so was Jesus


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

darkscot said:


> so was Jesus


It's settled then, we'll nail Rosie to a cross


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

darkscot said:


> so was Jesus


Look how well that worked for him.

How is this news? I feel like I'm in line at the grocery store.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Digital_Gary said:


> It's settled then, we'll nail Rosie to a cross


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I think that would be too good for her. Although it may recoup the building industry in the States, I can see them now all bidding on that contract! The downside forestry might take a big hit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

NO!!!!!!!! "Say it ain't so, Joe. Say it ain't so." How will I be able to watch TV now????????

Full disclosure -- While I know who Rosie O'Donnell is, and have heard of some of the problems she has had on "The View", I have never seen the show.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> And you think Trump is...?


Yet another victim of Rosie's big mouth?


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

JumboJones said:


> Look how well that worked for him.
> 
> How is this news? I feel like I'm in line at the grocery store.



:clap: 

can you pick me up a twix bar please?

:lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Possibly the first recorded instance of Donald Trump being called a "victim." Very funny!




SINC said:


> Yet another victim of Rosie's big mouth?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Possibly the first recorded instance of Donald Trump being called a "victim." Very funny!


Not nearly as funny as your continued posting of a comment before the quote you are commenting about. That's hilarious.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

The View is still one TV? Wow...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I've always enjoyed Rosie. We are all big fans in this house.

Now Elizabeth Hasselback, she's the one with the warped ideas.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Good riddance to her. tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Good riddance to her. tptptptp


Better duck Howie. However's gonna get you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Big fan...



gwillikers said:


> Good riddance to her. tptptptp


...of _The View_ ? (There you go.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Clearly a Lisa Ling fan, here.



SINC said:


> Better duck Howie. However's gonna get you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Clearly a Lisa Ling fan, here.


And a backwards posting fan too.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Doesn't look like she'll be missed...:lmao:


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

but it states its not a scientific survey! can we trust the numbers? i sure hope so


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, it looks like the survey confirms what I think. 70% or so think she's a big mouth nobody.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Rosie leaving the view? Oh darn. One less ignorant fat cow on TV.

She is one of those people who tries to conceal her ignorance through hostility.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now, now GT, that's demeaning to cows.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

moonsocket said:


> I've always enjoyed Rosie. We are all big fans in this house.
> 
> Now Elizabeth Hasselback, she's the one with the warped ideas.


exactly

unless Elizabeth starts appearing in bikinis the shows ratings will probably drop after Rosie leaves

i see Babs Walters' bony hand in all this, especially after she got caught lying to either Rosie or Trump

Babs doesn't like being put into a corner, that's her job to do to others 
and to make them cry


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Big fan...
> ...of _The View_ ? (There you go.)


I don't watch The View. It's just that I find Rosie repulsive.
We should start a thread about celebrities (or in Rosie's case: undeserved celebrities) that we can't stand. I have a few contributions.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that I care much for her either, but for them as doesn't like her: without looking it up, name something she has said (other than from the Trump debacle, that's too easy) that you disagree with. No, I think most of the offense comes from lifestyle choices, what she represents, not from what she actually says. Or are you big Ellen fans too?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

And a constant nag fan, too.

Tell me: where do you have your quoted text placed in your e-mail? :heybaby:



SINC said:


> And a backwards posting fan too.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> And a constant nag fan, too.
> 
> Tell me: where do you have your quoted text placed in your e-mail? :heybaby:


Above my response, of course.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> And a constant nag fan, too.
> 
> Tell me: where do you have your quoted text placed in your e-mail? :heybaby:


That's a good point, MannyP Design. I think I'll need to switch to HowEver's method.

Back on topic, I've only watched the show a few times but she didn't seem to really fit in there. She's a bit more abrasive than the others.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> And a backwards posting fan too.


Vive le difference!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

That's not normal... maybe However should nag you over your preference for composing e-mail. 



SINC said:


> Above my response, of course.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> That's not normal... maybe However should nag you over your preference for composing e-mail.


When he snipes at every post I make, I return in kind.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> When he snipes at every post I make, I return in kind.


Not really SINC, his posts are funny, intelligent and witty.....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Show me one snipe.

As usual, your comments about me have no substance--wait, there's one.



SINC said:


> When he snipes at every post I make, I return in kind.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> Tell me: where do you have your quoted text placed in your e-mail?





darkscot said:


> That's a good point, MannyP Design. I think I'll need to switch to HowEver's method.


This is incorrect. When quoting text in an e-mail, you are directing the message to typically one person, who is expecting a response, and knows the original context of the message. It is akin to having a one on one conversation. You don't repeat what the person said to you before you reply.

Compare that to telling a story to a group of people. You always tell that group the bases for the story, then your contribution to it. You don't tell a punch line to a joke, then fill in the blanks. It doesn't work.

Quote first, reply second.

Back on topic, Rosie is still an ignorant, opinionated cow.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

So why would it make a difference here on a BBS? And doesn't that just prove SINC doesn't know how to "correctly" compose an e-mail?  

Ignoring the fact that people do in fact e-mail others en masse without knowing whether or not they are caught up with the details of previously quoted e-mail, more often than not I'm confronted with e-mail that I need to reference the quoted material first, and work my way back up to address the original message at the top.

Is it correct? Not really, but that's reality.

People have personal preferences--there's no need to continually nag someone, thread after thread, about their quoting preferences. It's idiotic and childish.



guytoronto said:


> This is incorrect. When quoting text in an e-mail, you are directing the message to typically one person, who is expecting a response, and knows the original context of the message. It is akin to having a one on one conversation. You don't repeat what the person said to you before you reply.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> So why would it make a difference here on a BBS? And doesn't that just prove SINC doesn't know how to "correctly" compose an e-mail?


When you have no concept of what constitutes my e-mail, I guess it is easy to be confused. For starters, I belong to seven different e-mail based web discussion groups. They range from Antique Autos, Flathead Fords, Chevy Monte Carlos, Camping Tips, RV Assistance, RVing the Western US and RVing Western Canada.

As such I get hundreds of e-mails per day. When I want to comment on one member's post, it is protocol to repost the comment you are addressing, then your reply to that comment, keeping the subject line the same. 

On my other two e-mail addresses dedicated strictly to replies to my newspaper columns, people who respond to me always quote what I have written first, followed by their reaction to those comments.

When responding to readers, I quote their stated opinions, followed by my response.

Not everyone deals in e-mails that are one on one. For the record, if when I do get an e-mail from a friend who has asked a question, I use your method and simply reply. The difference being that I drop the question asked altogether with my delete key. Just like a one on one conversation, one does not repeat the question asked.

Like GT says, you have to treat a group differently than a one on one exchange. Last time I checked, ehMac was a group discussion, thus my method, which incidentally, if you think about it, is the way the auto quote button configures the reply. One has to make a conscious decision to reverse it. 

And back on topic, I agree with GT's assessment of Rosie.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

SINC said:


> And back on topic, I agree with GT's assessment of Rosie.


I'll third that!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think I'll switch cuz it's too annoying to remember to do it. Should be a CP pref. Your line of reasoning makes sense, GT. But whining about someone else's personal approach to replying, especially when he is adamant in his ways, is boring and annoying. Give it up. 

LONG LIVE ROSIE!



guytoronto said:


> This is incorrect. When quoting text in an e-mail, you are directing the message to typically one person, who is expecting a response, and knows the original context of the message. It is akin to having a one on one conversation. You don't repeat what the person said to you before you reply.
> 
> Compare that to telling a story to a group of people. You always tell that group the bases for the story, then your contribution to it. You don't tell a punch line to a joke, then fill in the blanks. It doesn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> I belong to seven different e-mail based web discussion groups. They range from Antique Autos, Flathead Fords, Chevy Monte Carlos, Camping Tips, RV Assistance, RVing the Western US and RVing Western Canada.


Do you get in as many arguments (or should I say disagreements) on those other boards? Seems like you and other members on here disagree on pretty much every topic that comes up lately. No disrespect intended, just curious. 

Disagreements are a good thing usually. Keeps things interesting. I would just get tired of it if it happened in almost all of my posts.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> No, I think most of the offense comes from lifestyle choices, what she represents, not from what she actually says. Or are you big Ellen fans too?


Ellen is great! Very funny, and genuine. Exactly the opposite of Rosie.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Show me one snipe.
> 
> As usual, your comments about me have no substance




Here’s one:



SINC said:


> Yet another victim of Rosie's big mouth?






HowEver said:


> Possibly the first recorded instance of Donald Trump being called a "victim." Very funny!


Here’s two:



SINC said:


> I hope she never resurfaces. She's a loose cannon with warped ideas.






HowEver said:


> How kind.


And that is just in this thread. There are many more sprinkled throughout ehMac.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's it!? Really?

You wouldn't last very long on the playground. That is the tamest sniping ever seen. In fact, it doesn't qualify as sniping. I bet your readers think you're a real pussycat. I know I do.

Given the swearing and namecalling that usually passes for flaming on message boards, your complaints are groundless.

And back on topic: goodbye Rosie!




SINC said:


> Here’s one:
> Here’s two:
> And that is just in this thread. There are many more sprinkled throughout ehMac.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And there's three:



HowEver said:


> That's it!? Really?
> 
> You wouldn't last very long on the playground. That is the tamest sniping ever seen. In fact, it doesn't qualify as sniping. I bet your readers think you're a real pussycat. I know I do.
> 
> Given the swearing and namecalling that usually passes for flaming on message boards, your complaints are groundless.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You wouldn't last very long on the playground." HowEver, keep in mind that Sinc's kid-brother is from New York City, the home of playgrounds. Thus, his back is covered. Paix.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Saying that we're being "tame" is now sniping?

Given that you have publicly boasted about "baiting" folk here, perhaps it's time to aim higher.

Given that you have recently complained about 'standards' on ehMac, only to see all the replies that said that you yourself were a portion of the problem, why not take my advice?



SINC said:


> And there's three:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> why not take my advice?


Not likely. I take advice from people I respect.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure your remarks have more to do with statements I've posted about, what, same-sex marriage? Conservatives vs. Liberals? You are hardly hard done by. Oh, and perhaps the World Wildlife Federation.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You just can't leave it alone, can you?

Go play part time mod somewhere else.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

'Kierans, Camp and Lewis' on Morningside set the standard for political discussions in my opinion. I saw 'The View' for the first time last week and thought it was terrible... no insight, no analysis... just a group of self important idiot celebrities spouting platitudes. Rosie was the worst offender but none of them were impressive.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gimme Chantal Hebert's opinion any day of the week
well spoken and not an idealogue

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/columnists/94656


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

She seems like a good mom. Very caring about her kid. Speaks volumes.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Fink-Nottle said:


> I saw 'The View' for the first time last week and thought it was terrible... no insight, no analysis... just a group of self important idiot celebrities spouting platitudes. Rosie was the worst offender but none of them were impressive.


What do you expect from 'The View'? It's really just entertainment TV for a relatively low common denominator. It would be like asking for deep insight and analysis from 'Wheel of Fortune'.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Priceless!*

http://www.thestar.com/artsentertainment/article/207330


View attachment 3086


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> TheStar.com - artsentertainment - Rosie O'Donnell skewed The View
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086


Imagine rolling over to that in the morning! XX)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> http://www.thestar.com/artsentertainment/article/207330


I'm starting to understand the revulsion:



Toronto Star said:


> The liberal firebrand, arch-enemy to conservatives and billionaires with regrettable comb-overs...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

With a hint of this:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/misogyny


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And lots more of this:

http://www.answers.com/topic/homophobia




mrjimmy said:


> With a hint of this:
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/misogyny


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Throw in a little 'pot calling the kettle black' and you have yourself a fine thread there!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

> What do you expect from 'The View'? It's really just entertainment TV for a relatively low common denominator. It would be like asking for deep insight and analysis from 'Wheel of Fortune'.


Believe it or not it came highly recommended from a friend of mine who knew I listened to 'Washington Week' (excellent podcast by the way) and said I needed a more populist balance. I think not...


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> TheStar.com - artsentertainment - Rosie O'Donnell skewed The View
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086


That was a hilarious review of the past year. :lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

What a truly messed up place this forum has become. If someone expresses a dislike for a particular celebrity, they get labeled as homophobe, or misogynist. tptptptp 

So are we free to dislike a heterosexual male celebrity only?  WAIT! If he was from a minority group, we'd be labeled as racist!

Or do we have to check with a few of you first, before we dislike a celebrity that you adore? :baby:

Quite the fun place, with all the thought police roaming around and _everything else, eh!_.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess you completely missed the same sex marriage discussions.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I guess you completely missed the same sex marriage discussions.


Intentionally!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> What a truly messed up place this forum has become. If someone expresses a dislike for a particular celebrity, they get labeled as homophobe, or misogynist. tptptptp


Read the tone of the posts.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Read the tone of the posts.


Okay, I'm taking a brand new approach on ehMac from here on in, and I'm starting right now...

*I am rubber, and you are glue, and whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!*

Take that!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> Read the tone of the posts.


I find the tone of the posts in this thread are more towards the hate of fat loudmouth people. I didn't read anything that made me think that we are hating on fat loudmouth lesbian women. And just because she is both a woman and a lesbian, how does that translate into us hating all women and/or lesbians? I hated Rosie long before she came out of the closet, I curse the day she was discovered on Star Search.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Best.

Thread.

Ever.


.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> I find the tone of the posts in this thread are more towards the hate of fat loudmouth people. I didn't read anything that made me think that we are hating on fat loudmouth lesbian women. And just because she is both a woman and a lesbian, how does that translate into us hating all women and/or lesbians? I hated Rosie long before she came out of the closet, I curse the day she was discovered on Star Search.


Loudmouth I can get. But fat? Replace it with any other physical characteristic. Dare ya. Black, white, skinny. Oh ya those loudmouth skinnies. Hate em!

Maybe some of you don't want to roll over and wake up next to Rosie, but some people do. Why don't ya post a pic of yourself here so we can all slam your looks. Shallow Hals. Grow up.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

darkscot said:


> Maybe some of you don't want to roll over and wake up next to Rosie, but some people do. Why don't ya post a pic of yourself here so we can all slam your looks. Shallow Hals. Grow up.


It was only a matter of time when the focus would shift from what she has said to her looks and sexual orientation.

Her being on The View help boost the rating - with her departure they may fall...

What seems clear her is that on this forum, her worst critics seem to be right-wingers. 
Maybe some should focus on her pro-gun control stance, anti-catholic views, questioning foreign policy and a few loopy ideas...

Also, it will should not detract her philanthropy ( For All Kids - 50,000,000$ in a charitable trust)


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

All I was saying was that most of the jokes on the thread are directed to her size, and NOT her sexual orientation or the fact she is a woman. So calling us names like misogynists is a little extreme, you want to talk about growing up, but I guess if you add a link to the definition it's ok right? 

And ya, I do hate those load mouth skinnies too, but this thread isn't on Elizabeth.tptptptp


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Context is everything. Expressing homophobia and "coming out" against same-sex marriage in 100+ threads means that slamming a person who happens to be an outspoken lesbian and/or outspoken human rights activist or someone who once held hands with a person of the same sex becomes very, very suspect--especially when specific criticisms are sought and unanswered: what is something she actually said? You wouldn't know it from this thread.

Those who forget the past are doomed... to write forum posts with no contextual background.



JumboJones said:


> All I was saying was that most of the jokes on the thread are directed to her size, and NOT her sexual orientation or the fact she is a woman. So calling us names like misogynists is a little extreme, you want to talk about growing up, but I guess if you add a link to the definition it's ok right?
> 
> And ya, I do hate those load mouth skinnies too, but this thread isn't on Elizabeth.tptptptp


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

darkscot said:


> Loudmouth I can get. But fat? Replace it with any other physical characteristic. Dare ya.


Okay. I hate blacks who like to blame everything on '******'. I hate handicapped people that complain that the world just isn't fair, and everyone else should have to bend over backwards to make their life more comfortable. I hate blind people who get all offended when other try to help them cross a street. I hate gay people who like to flaunt their homosexuality in my face. I hate straight people who like to bash gay people. I hate bean-pole models who give kids bad self images. I hate old people who think us young people are doing everything wrong. I hate young people who think they know everything.

And I hate fat, loudmouthed cows that think THEY are the way people should be, and judge all others around them.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an uncle, actually, he is now my transexual aunt, who lives down in the US and served two tours of duty in the Vietnam War. 

He once told me (when he was a he...or whatever, the whole thing is kind of complicated) that we in North America toss out the term "hate" and think we know what it means.

He said he has seen hate (in Vietnam) and that we don't have a clue.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Okay. I hate blacks who like to blame everything on '******'. I hate handicapped people that complain that the world just isn't fair, and everyone else should have to bend over backwards to make their life more comfortable. I hate blind people who get all offended when other try to help them cross a street. I hate gay people who like to flaunt their homosexuality in my face. I hate straight people who like to bash gay people. I hate bean-pole models who give kids bad self images. I hate old people who think us young people are doing everything wrong. I hate young people who think they know everything.
> 
> And I hate fat, loudmouthed cows that think THEY are the way people should be, and judge all others around them.


The Thought Police are working feverishly to come up with a witty and damning response to this post. They're currently shuffling labels, trying to find the best combination. Please stand by...

 :lmao:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Context is everything. Expressing homophobia and "coming out" against same-sex marriage in 100+ threads means that slamming a person who happens to be an outspoken lesbian and/or outspoken human rights activist or someone who once held hands with a person of the same sex becomes very, very suspect--especially when specific criticisms are sought and unanswered: what is something she actually said? You wouldn't know it from this thread.
> 
> Those who forget the past are doomed... to write forum posts with no contextual background.


I hope you weren't directing this at me, if so please show me my homophobia. 

And since when Rosie the poster child for lesbians?

So are you saying that I am only allowed to dislike people of my own race, sex and sexual orientation in order for me not to be labeled something around here? 

It's funny how people can hate on the Prime Minister of Canada around here but god forbid we say anything about Rosie because she is a lesbian. What if Harper was gay, would everyone have to lay off him because their comments might get misread?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

As it happens, that was in no way directed to you. Unless you have "(expressed) homophobia and "coming out" against same-sex marriage in 100+ threads." Pretty sure that's not the case.

But just so we're clear, you aren't homophobic and you aren't against same-sex marriage, right?

You see, Rosie *has* put herself forward as a spokesperson for tolerance and has been in favour, publicly, not just by obtaining the same, of same-sex marriage. So slamming her for her "outspoken" views--which is kind of like being surprised when a black person is "articulate"--means exactly that. If you're aren't in favour of someone being so strident in their views, and their views are in favour of something, it is possible that you are positioning yourself as against those things.

Of course, you could just be against "outspokenness," or her particular way of expressing herself. So remind us how Preston Manning and Jerry Falwell and the like were criticized for being too "outspoken." Otherwise, you're only denigrating "outspoken lesbians." 






JumboJones said:


> I hope you weren't directing this at me, if so please show me my homophobia.
> 
> And since when Rosie the poster child for lesbians?
> 
> ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Good glad that is cleared up. Of course I have no problem with it, I tend to make my views on things quite clear.

Sure she has her causes, but one can also create an opinion on her from her professional life too. From tv to big screen to on stage, mostly playing the same character, but still, people mostly know her for these and not for her humanitarian efforts. At least that is my case, when she opens her mouth, I try not to listen.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Good glad that is cleared up. Of course I have no problem with it, I tend to make my views on things quite clear.
> 
> Sure she has her causes, but one can also create an opinion on her from her professional life too. From tv to big screen to on stage, mostly playing the same character, but still, people mostly know her for these and not for her humanitarian efforts. At least that is my case, when she opens her mouth, I try not to listen.


Totally reasonable. I don't pay much attention to her humanitarian efforts myself. I thought she was great in that baseball movie with Tom Hanks, "A League of Their Own," but so was everybody else in the film.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> I hope you weren't directing this at me, if so please show me my homophobia.


Not to worry Jumbo. This is but one more example of a part time mod's sniping at me.

So here you go However:

In the 101st thread I will state my position once more just for someone who has appointed himself head of the local Thought Police and chief sniper at me.

I believe that the term marriage should be reserved to describe the union of one man and one woman. I also believe that the union of two people of the same sex is a union and should be identified as such. Many other countries like the UK do so with no problems.

If that's homophobia in your mind, so be it.

Happy now?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So this thread still doesn't contain one specific criticism of Rosie O'Donnell in it based on something she actually said or did, other than living openly as a lesbian. (That's the textbook definition of homophobia.)

Worst yellow journalistic effort ever.




SINC said:


> Not to worry Jumbo. This is but one more example of a part time mod's sniping at me.
> 
> So here you go However:
> 
> ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Totally reasonable. I don't pay much attention to her humanitarian efforts myself. I thought she was great in that baseball movie with Tom Hanks, "A League of Their Own," but so was everybody else in the film.


I'll give you that one it was a good movie, but come on, Tom Hanks can make a bloody volleyball look like a good actor/actress.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> I believe that the term marriage should be reserved to describe the union of one man and one woman. I also believe that the union of two people of the same sex is a union and should be identified as such. Many other countries like the UK do so with no problems.
> 
> If that's homophobia in your mind, so be it.
> 
> Happy now?


Actually SINC, it's homophobia on your part.
But hey, don't let small details get in the way of your holy crusade...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> So this thread still doesn't contain one specific criticism of Rosie O'Donnell in it based on something she actually said or did


Okay. She's an idiot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1iIdflPRGw
"I do believe it's the first time in history (re: 9/11 attacks) that fire has ever melted steel"


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Wow, I thought that ruining my favourite childhood cartoon was enough for me to not like her. But the fact that she can go on national television and make an ass out of her self and still get paid for it, just adds to the list.

Good thing all of those steel beams made to build the trade centers were mined that way, or else they would have had a hard time building those.  :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> So this thread still doesn't contain one specific criticism of Rosie O'Donnell in it based on something she actually said or did, other than living openly as a lesbian. (That's the textbook definition of homophobia.)
> 
> Worst yellow journalistic effort ever.


When you tell Donald Trump or anyone else to "sit and spin", which Rosie did, she was way out of line.

Kinda like you calling me a yellow journalist. Take your newly found "part time mod status", and sit and spin on it However.

I guess if it is OK for her to use, it is OK for me to use. You and AS are one and the same - AS's.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Oh goody, this thread, as expected, has degenerated into wild and wooly mud slinging.

I feel left out....

I can't stomach either Rosie or da Donald. So, based on this thread, that must make me a homophobic, anti same sex marriage, anti business, anti free market, capitalist hating misogynistic hermit.:lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess you know what Freud said about projection.

Homophobes are closet homosexuals.

You have a real hard-on for people who respect human rights, and for moderators, full-time, part-time, all the time.

Unfortunately for you, I'm not gay; and in any case, I'm taken.






SINC said:


> When you tell Donald Trump or anyone else to "sit and spin", which Rosie did, she was way out of line.
> 
> Kinda like you calling me a yellow journalist. Take your newly found "part time mod status", and sit and spin on it However.
> 
> I guess if it is OK for her to use, it is OK for me to use. You and AS are one and the same - AS's.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I guess you know what Freud said about projection.
> 
> Homophobes are closet homosexuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Kinda like you calling me a yellow journalist. Take your newly found "part time mod status", and sit and spin on it However.
> 
> I guess if it is OK for her to use, it is OK for me to use. You and AS are one and the same - AS's.


He called you a yellow journalist? For shame, that too good a qualification!

Now, now SINC, watch your language as'shole - or to you find it clever and funny when you use foul language?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> He called you a yellow journalist? For shame, that too good a qualification!
> 
> Now, now SINC, watch your language as'shole - or to you find it clever and funny when you use foul language?


No, I didn't.

"Worst yellow journalistic effort ever."

Someone will parse it out one day.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> Oh goody, this thread, as expected, has degenerated into wild and wooly mud slinging.
> 
> I feel left out....
> 
> I can't stomach either Rosie or da Donald. So, based on this thread, that must make me a homophobic, anti same sex marriage, anti business, anti free market, capitalist hating misogynistic hermit.:lmao:


Yep, small minds leap to that conclusion every time kps.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Too bad the rest of The View wouldn't leave like Rosie is... They could put on something cool, like old reruns of The Galloping Gourmet. It was fun watching that show just to see if the dude could remain standing, considering the amount of vino flowing through his veins. Or perhaps Classic Spiderman, since that show was much more intellectual than Rosie anyways.

Perhaps Rosie had to leave because her new ear may not have worked out...

beejacon beejacon


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> ...
> 
> Kinda like you calling me a yellow journalist. Take your newly found "part time mod status", and sit and spin on it However....


Interesting considering you started with However at the very beginning of the thread with respects to his preference of composing posts.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Stirring the pot =)*

Oh please, pulleeze... it's now May 30th, 2007... please make this Rosie person go away! Her face in the media, her toxic attitude, her posturing, just make it all go away!

Let her fade away like other talentless individuals. Please!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> I hope she never resurfaces. She's a loose cannon with warped ideas.


yeah, speaking out against her country's illegal invasion and occupation of Iraq is "warped"

once again, the U.S. Senate report concluded that there were no links between Saddam Hussein/Iraq and the 9/11 attack
oh, and still no WMDs found even though Rumsfeld said the KNEW where the WMDs in Iraq were located


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> Oh please, pulleeze... it's now May 30th, 2007... please make this Rosie person go away! Her face in the media, her toxic attitude, her posturing, just make it all go away!
> 
> Let her fade away like other talentless individuals. Please!


gwillikers gets it. :clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Oh please, pulleeze... it's now May 30th, 2007... please make this Rosie person go away! Her face in the media, her toxic attitude, her posturing, just make it all go away!
> 
> Let her fade away like other talentless individuals. Please!


the same could apply to the current president of the U.S.A

- toxic
- posturing
- face in media
- talentless


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> the same could apply to the current president of the U.S.A
> 
> - toxic
> - posturing
> ...


Sure but one was elected by the people of the USA, and the other...what has a blog?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

This non-story took up a significant amount of CNN morning show time today. Apparently Trump had something to say about it.... That's what passes for world news in the good old USofA... So much attention for a loudmouth, no-talent, uncredentialed hack on a nothing time-filler/waster show...??  ??.. Why doesn't this just go away?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> the same could apply to the current president of the U.S.A
> 
> - toxic
> - posturing
> ...


Damn straight Spec, him and his administration!
It's just that hoping for Rosie to go away is more realistic for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wait until the Rosie Reality Show airs on the Fox network, with her special guest host, Donald Trump. "There are strange things done in the midnight sun ...."


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Wait until the Rosie Reality Show airs on the Fox network, with her special guest host, Donald Trump. "There are strange things done in the midnight sun ...."


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Wait until the Rosie Reality Show airs on the Fox network, with her special guest host, Donald Trump. "There are strange things done in the midnight sun ...."


Ahh, but that's why PVR's were invented. Technology trumps stupidity, and no pun intended.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, you could fill up your entire PVR with Rosie and The Donald philosophical exchanges on various ethical issues that confront the modern man/woman these days.


----------

